# Chicken Nugget!



## abra (Dec 12, 2010)

This is Nugget, his full name is Chicken Nugget  He's a Persian Cat I rescued, he's two years old now.






















He tends to roll on his belly when you walk near him even though he doesn't like it when you touch his belly 

And I had to shake his food bag just so he'd look at me in some of the pictures  FATTY! Just like all of my pets hahahahah 

Oh, and his eyes are orange, the exact same color as his coat I love it  Such a pretty kitty!


----------



## hali (Dec 12, 2010)

owww bless


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 13, 2010)

He is a nice color.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 13, 2010)

Very pretty kitty! Chicken Nugget is a funny name


----------



## abra (Dec 14, 2010)

haha  yes, we just call him nugget nuggie or nugg


----------

